# How to relocate pigeon eggs



## Emily Jane's Mommy (May 6, 2011)

Good Evening,
I have a pair of feral pigeons that have laid eggs on my balcony and I have decided to let them stay. The eggs are sitting close (within 6 inches) to an opening on the balcony—there is a gap of several inches between the balcony floor and concrete siding at this spot to allow for water to drain. I am concerned the eggs may be pushed back through the opening to their demise (I'm on the 9th floor). The second egg was just laid this afternoon and before it was (when the pigeons were away) I took a paper and gently rolled the one egg more toward the centre of the balcony but she rolled it back when she returned.
I am wondering if I should try to move the eggs or just hope for the best
If I do move the eggs could I put them in a shallow plastic container with shredded paper (or what else might would you recommend- it will need to be something homemade)?
I had thought about putting a cardboard box on its side and putting the eggs on a old towel inside but was concerned that when the box became wet it may harbour mould or bacteria harmful to the birds
Will they abandon them if I move or touch them (I do have some vinyl medical gloves I thought I would wear)?
I would have to shoo them away to get to the eggs and am concerned about how long it may take them to return—how long can the eggs last now without being incubated?- It is currently 10 degrees Celsius
Or should I just leave the eggs alone and hope for the best?
Thank you so much for generously sharing your expertise with a complete novice (experience with pigeons: 2 days)


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You can not move the eggs---well maybe a few inches.
Is it 2 different birds sitting on the eggs????--Both the Hen and Cock sit the eggs.
The cock from the middle of the morning to midle of the afternoon. The hen the rest of the time.You do not have to shoo them away-just ease your hand under them-They may SLAP your hand with a wing-but will hang tight on the eggs.Maybe put some type of straw -Etc around the eggs.
More comments to come--I'm sure.


----------



## monsoon (May 9, 2009)

I'm very new to pigeons so im sure you will get better answers. My pigeons don't mind if i touch the eggs but they are familiar with me. You may want to just place things around the eggs without moving them to better the nest. Like 2 inch diameter sticks or roll an old towel and form a circle around them.


----------



## Emily Jane's Mommy (May 6, 2011)

I think I have a solution. I found a cardboard mailing tube with a diameter similar to the opening. I was able to gently roll the eggs away from the opening and stuff in the tube. Mamma pigeon is back and sitting on the eggs. Phew! I just hope it holds.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*eggs*

I hope all is well with the eggs and mom and dad it sounds like they are a young pair you are doing everything you can and doing a great job thanks for trying to take care of our little friends


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Emily Jane's Mommy said:


> I think I have a solution. I found a cardboard mailing tube with a diameter similar to the opening. I was able to gently roll the eggs away from the opening and stuff in the tube. Mamma pigeon is back and sitting on the eggs. Phew! I just hope it holds.


I was going to suggest a photo of the area for ideas but seems you got it worked out.


----------

